# Apache



## rbizzell33 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have FreeBSD 8.0 and with Apache 2.2.13. I configure Apache and it gives me this error  
	
	



```
Warning DocumentRoot [/usr/local/docs/dummy-host.example.com] does not exist
```
 and apache  won't start. I changed document to /usr/local/www like older versions of apache point my webserver directory to that and it won't start


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2010)

The first place to look is always /var/log/httpd-error.log.


----------



## ahankinson (Jan 18, 2010)

Does the directory exist?
After you changed the directory to your old one, does it give the same error?
Have you checked the permissions on that directory?


----------

